# Buying scrap OUT OF STATE - legality



## roka747 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I searched net high and low and still can't get an answer for my question, hopefully you can answer it for me - I'm planning to buy scrap from OUT OF STATE public ONLY (I'm in NYC).
Do I need a second hand dealer/ precious metals license? 

As far as I know you must obtain second hand dealer/ precious metals license when you are buying from the public in NY state. But, what if I will only buy from out of state?

Thanks in advance for your help!
Robert.


----------



## seawolf (Sep 22, 2011)

I would say yes.
If you have a visit from city/state proving where every item came frome might be quite a problem.
Mark


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 22, 2011)

WHat do you plan on buying. E-scrap I would say no.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 22, 2011)

Some of the E-scrap places around here charge the public to drop off scrap not the other way around.


----------



## roka747 (Sep 22, 2011)

silversaddle1 said:


> WHat do you plan on buying. E-scrap I would say no.



No, I'm thinking of jewelry scrap.


----------



## roka747 (Sep 22, 2011)

seawolf said:


> I would say yes.
> If you have a visit from city/state proving where every item came frome might be quite a problem.
> Mark



Thanks for your reply Mark.

How people who are buying jewelry scrap on eBay for example can proof anything?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 22, 2011)

roka747 said:


> seawolf said:
> 
> 
> > How people who are buying jewelry scrap on eBay for example can proof anything?



They can print out all of their auction info, if they feel they need to.

Jim


----------



## roka747 (Sep 22, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> roka747 said:
> 
> 
> > seawolf said:
> ...



Thanks for your reply Jim.

Every business should have a record of every transaction, that's understandable. 
My original question was - do I need to comply with my state law (as far as personal/ second hand property goes) if transaction took place out of state? Like eBay transactions? Because if I have to comply with NYS law, I'll have to have describe every piece I bought in special book, have picture ID of every person whom I bought goods from, as well as photograph everything and hold it for 2 weeks. Is that what people do, even if they purchased goods from out of state? I just can't see asking eBay seller to fill up NYS forms and his/ her picture ID...


----------



## seawolf (Sep 23, 2011)

I have bought an item from an Ebay seller that turned out to be stolen. I lost the money I paid for the item and the item its self when the police came knocking. Protect your self as much as possible (CYA). Odds are that there will never be an incident of this nature for you, but the fees if you have to go to court could wipe out a lot more than one year’s profit.
Mark


----------

